# It&#039;s on in So. Illinois



## jaybo

I just received word from a very reliable source that 12 black morels were found on a southern facing slope in Jackson County today.


----------



## tank79

i wouldn't doubt that one bit....I was in Perry co yesterday and looks like they should pop soon. I just wonder what this cold snap is going to do to them? Mayapples were a good 6 in tall and some green is starting to show up.


----------



## lankrod

Found 9 yesterday......but they were small and really fresh. Probably popped overnite. Still a bit early, and this cold front will slow it down. Hope we don't get snow................................


----------



## woodsman1

Lankrod. Wat area were u in


----------



## lankrod

South of Route 13......in the woods, LOL. A friend found a few yesterday, still small, and some of them dried out from the frost/cold weather. Gonna have to warm up before "it's on in So. Illinois".


----------



## tank79

We sure need this warm up the next few days! gonna try perry county on sunday.....i was out in my woods in madison county with no luck. good luck ya'll


----------



## jdm5_80

anyone think it will be worth it to go out this weekend in christian/shelby county ?


----------



## cls74

Still a bit early for anything worth picking. I tried to post images of a small gray I found yesterday on the edge of Springfield in the perfect conditions thread. They're on photobucket and he links are there, really small and didn't wen bother looking for another I. Fear of trampling them. They're coming up and with the absolutely perfect temperatures starting around Saturady and going through the next few weeks it's going to be in us in a heartbeat. 

First weekend of May I'm thinking the all day festivities will start for me. Taking my vacation May 2 -11th. Was debating pushin it back a week but think I'll be in the good with grays and should start finding yellows towards the end of it. 

Just need the rain to play nice and we should have a great year around here.


----------



## smof

Going out today in Wayne County. My dad found 8 black morels a few days ago. Hope this season is a lot better than last year's.


----------



## nleiweke

I looked yesterday around Carlyle and didn't find anything. I think stills still to cool. But it's close I'm guessing by this time next week they will be up. But I also said the same thing last week. Anyone ever looked around horseshoe lake area??


----------



## timoncrew

I found 10 of the red morels yesterday, I don't eat them. But if anyone wants them I live in belleville you can have them..... Don @ [email protected]


----------



## cls74

Second find here in Springfield. Next weekend should be picking time


----------



## jaybo

The latest reports from southern Illinois include a mixed bag of blacks, yellows and grays.


----------



## smof




----------



## smof

They were starting to dry up just a bit. Hoping we get some more rain soon.


----------



## tadnpoe4ever

Found 55 Big Yellow Morels and Pecker heads in Wabash county today.Oh it on should be a good weekend.


----------



## tedrow42

Newbie I'm giin out for the first time tomorrow any tips on where to look?


----------



## jscott85

Found about 60 black morels and 15 peckerheads in Wayne County today.


----------



## judgebutkus

Picked 12 Gallon baggies full of blacks,spearheads and yellows in so. Il. yesterday. Best day of the year but our last hunt in so. il. We left plenty for the rest of ya. Happy pickin!


----------



## funguy3721

Hello fellow mushroom hunters TIs the season! Im here in st, clair county/ madison county, It seems like a late season, Have been checking some of my honeyholes every couple of days, Didn't have any luck until The 22nd. found 13 Then, However yesterday was a GREAT day for me, I was walking towards one of my honeyholes and saw a large patch of mayapples with my fiance and decided to pop in for a look, walked the hillside with no such luck We got to the bottom and she spotted a small one, we began to look around the area and there were grays EVERYWHERE! we picked atleast 200 near some elms with dutch elm disease and one of the legendary puker trees  After a bit of picking she asked if we could find a good place to sit and smoke a cigarette, i decided sure but let me find one so we can look near it while were smoking, sure enough we did, As i was looking around the flat land there was a creek with a 5 foot drop off next to it and i hopped down and saw the absolute biggest cluster i have ever seen in person there were around 50 in one cluster it was amazing (will add pics later can anyone help me out with how to put pics on here?) We left quite a few to grow and set off further as i tripped over a log my fiance looked down and spotted the first blondes of the year  we ended up finding about 25 30 blondes (all good size) on top of it all and in total in about two hours left with about eight pounds, ALL of the mushrooms we found were NOT on hillsides yet they were on the bottoms of the hills and towards creeks The four days of rain we are supposed to get will pop them up on the hills The moisture content on the hillsides just isn't high enough yet This season may be later than usual but due to the good freezes we had in winter in my opinion will cause huge flushes all over even though the season has already kicked off in about 5 days we will have PRIME mushroom hunting get ready folks it's on. Morels, crappie, ticks HERE WE COME  Also if anyone wants to buy a bit i wouldn't mind selling some, my email is [email protected] phone is 618 420 5790 IF you want to buy some, need a hunting buddy, or if you have land and can no longer hunt due to age, or are just plain lazy give me a call or an email and we will get to it. Anyone with land they would like hunted please feel free to call i will pick them for you for a good cut of the mushrooms Thank you for reading this long message Best of luck hunters again please let me know how to post pics so i can Thanks folks  HAPPY HUNTING


----------



## so_il_shroomer

found 15 blacks near giant city park saturday and 60 big yellows near my honeyhole today..none popped in honeyhole yet...some yellows were already rotten


----------



## jermanda




----------



## jermanda




----------



## jermanda

Well went out dy before yester day found a blot of them alot just popping and small so did not pick butn found a few. I tried loading these pics a million times stupid way its set up so heres the url to my pics on photobucket. This time next week they will be huge and plenty.

http://s940.photobucket.com/user/miah3331/library/?sort=3&amp;page=1


----------



## jermanda

All these people claiming to find pounds or hundreds wheres all your pics? If your finding that many or much that arent tiny your going to be taking pictures otherwise your lying through your teeth.


----------



## jermanda

lol meant to post those in central il.


----------

